

Silicon Valley is becoming a little more like WallStreet,and that's a good thing - zwieback
http://www.vox.com/2015/3/25/8287989/porat-google-acquisitions-innovation

======
angersock
_Obviously, Wall Street performs an important function in channeling
investments to companies that need them._

I'm not sure that this is the case--at all.

